# SS Coulmore



## CraigP (Sep 21, 2013)

Does anyone have information on the SS Coulmore in 1944-5 please? I know she had been torpedoed in 1943 and was then rebuilt. I need to know whether she was on the Arctic convoys 1944-45.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*S.s. Coulmore*

Built 1936 by the Ayrshire Dockyard Company of Irvine, Scotland.

As part of Convoy SC-121 the cargo ship was on a passage from Philadelphia - New York - London when she ran into trouble.

At 01.04 hours on 10th March 1943, in a position West of the Hebrides,*U-229 *fired a torpedo at the convoy SC-121 south of Reykjavik, followed by a spread of two torpedoes at 01.05 hours, then reported two ships sunk and another damaged. In fact, the torpedoes sank Nailsea Court and damaged the steamer *S.S. Coulmore*.

The *COULMORE* was abandoned by the crew after a torpedo hit in peak tanks on the port side, but one lifeboat was swept away empty and another swamped, drowning the occupants. Two survivors were picked up by _HMCS Dauphin _(K 157) (T/Lt M.H. Wallace, RCNR) and more by _USCGC Bibb_ (WPG 31), which located the abandoned vessel the next morning in 58°30N/19°31W. Tugs were sent out to salvage *S.S. COULMORE *and she was towed to the Clyde, where she arrived on 23rd March. The ship wasduly repaired and returned to service in July 1943.

In 1948, she was renamed *S.S. AVISFORD* for Purvis Shipping Coy. Ltd. (N.W. Purvis), London. In 1950 she was renamed *S.S. STRIPA* for P. Skjold. In 1957, she was sold to Sweden and renamed *S.S. NAUTIC *for F.H. Andersson, Stockholm. In 1966 she was renamed S.S. Saratoga for M. Starita. 

Vessel went for breaking at Venice in January 1969.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

CraigP said:


> I need to know whether she was on the Arctic convoys 1944-45.


Hello and welcome,
'COULMORE' did not take part in the Arctic convoys.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## CraigP (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you all. Can I ask Hugh how you know she was not on the Arctic convoys please? And was the SS Samtrent on that route in early 1945 please?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

My offline sources concur with this site: http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/russian/index.html?home.htm~rumain

SAMTRENT was not on that run either.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## CraigP (Sep 21, 2013)

Many thanks Hugh.


----------

